# [A] easYplaY-Zuluhed Content clear sucht für Cata



## easYplaY-Defy (20. August 2010)

*Recruitment derzeit für ALLE KLASSEN geöffnet*


Geschichtliche Infos zum Werdegang unserer Gilde findet ihr unter History.

*Raidzeiten*


Montag bis Donnerstag von 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Sonntag von 16:00 - 20:00 Uhr

Im Hinblick auf das kommende Addon Cataclysm und der Zielsetzung mit bestmöglichen Spielern an den Start zu gehen, ist unser Recruitment für alle Klassen wieder geöffnet.

Falls ihr euch in größeren Gruppen oder auch als ganze Gilde bewerben wollt, heißen wir das natürlich willkommen. Jedoch eines sollte euch bei einer Massenbewerbung klar sein, dass die Auswahl, wen wir in unseren Kader holen bzw. nicht holen, allein wir treffen.

Wenn wir beispielsweise nicht alle von euch nehmen würden und ihr damit nicht zurecht kommt, dann verschwendet bitte nicht unsere Zeit und schenkt euch die Bewerbung. Bewerber die uns nicht überzeugen, wollen wir auch nicht in unserem Raidkader haben.

*
Unsere Erwartungen an euch*


- Ihr müsst eure Klasse perfekt beherrschen und alle möglichen Specs kennen. Das zählt sowohl für Hybride, als auch für DD's. Solltet ihr in eurer derzeitigen Gilde nicht sowieso schon zu den besten Spielern gehören, braucht ihr es hier garnicht erst versuchen.
- Euer Equip muss optimal gesockelt und enchanted sein.
- Einschlägige Raiderfahrung des WoW Contents setzen wir voraus. Dazu zählen jegliche Heroic Modes in WotLK aus Ulduar, TotGC, ICC und Ruby Sanctum. Sunwell pre-nerf Erfahrung ist keine Pflicht, aber wird sehr gern gesehen.
- Die Berufe sind ein wichtiges Thema für den Raid und wir verlangen von euch, dass ihr bei einer Bewerbung bereits die optimalsten Berufe für eure Klasse aufweisen könnt. Außerdem müsst ihr jederzeit bereit sein eure Berufe zu wechseln, falls es für Bossencounter oder für den Char selbst eine Verbesserung darstellt.
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein und die Lust haben, viel Zeit und Aufwand in euren Charakter zu stecken. Euer Ziel muss es sein, alles in WoW gesehen oder getan zu haben. Das heißt nicht, dass ihr 15 Truthähne in einer bestimmten Zeit töten sollt. Wichtig aber ist z.B. den Ruf bei Fraktionen zu pushen, relevante Quests zu erledigen, Nebenberufe hochskillen usw. Wir wollen sehen können, dass ihr euch mit eurem Char intensiv beschäftigt, dieser euch viel Wert ist und darüberhinaus auch noch die Ambition habt, dies im Addon genau so fortzuführen.

*Spieler, die von einer Bewerbung absehen sollten*


- Spieler, die ausschließlich nur zu Raids online sind und nicht einmal versuchen sich in die Gilde zu integrieren.
- Beratungsresistente Spieler, welche anstatt den Rat ihrer Klassenkollegen zu begrüßen, darauf beharren, dass sie im Recht sind.
- Nicht kritikfähige Spieler, die bei konstruktiver Kritik sofort beleidigt mit einem sind oder daraus einen Aufstand provozieren.
- Egospieler. Wir suchen keine Spieler die ausschließlich auf ihren eigenen Vorteil aus sind, sondern Spieler, die das Wohlergehen und das Vorankommen des kompletten Raids an erster Stelle setzen.

*Was Dir unsere Gilde bietet*


- Stabilität
Die Gilde easYplaY existiert seit Anbeginn von WoW und raidet seit Molten Core ohne Pausen, Neugründung oder Sonstiges.
- Professionalität
Ordentlich geführte Raids, schneller Progress bei neuem Content und auch engagiertes Abfarmen des Contents. Selbst die bisher schwierigste WoW Instanz Sunwell konnte zu Farmzeiten in drei Stunden gecleared werden. (pre-nerf natürlich)
- Erfolge
Bisher wurde jeglicher erdenkliche Content in WoW gecleared, bevor er durch Patches oder höheres Level-Cap trivialisiert wurde. Bei Kil'jaeden waren wir unter den ersten deutschen Gilden die ihn gelegt haben. Alone in the Darkness konnte als world#45 (#8 deutschlandweit) besiegt werden.

Falls wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, findet ihr alle wichtigen Informationen zur Bewerbung in unserem Forum unter:
http://www.easyplay.org/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2518

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Bewerbung

#easYplaY


----------



## easYplaY-Defy (29. August 2010)

/push


----------



## easYplaY-Defy (13. September 2010)

/push


----------



## Skarra (19. Oktober 2013)

Salute....

Zufällig nen aktiver Spieler von Zuluhed hier erreichbar? Und will sich nen Reittier verdienen? 

Grüsse


----------

